# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Vështrim analitik nga Mergim Korca

## Brari

nga g55

Data: 28/07/2006, ora 


Vështrim analitik  

Vrasa, simbas kanunit maleve. 


Nisur nga fakti se përgjatë diktaturës Kanuni i Maleve tona  shumë është përfolur e goditur e aq më shumë është hedhur baltë mbi të, vendosa ti a shtroj vetes detyrën e një analize analitike të tij (Kanunit).   Pikësynimi im është që të analizohet ai duke i u shmangur, me aq sa mundem ekstremumeve, e pra, jo vetëm duke mos e ndjekur shëmbullin e studjuesve të kohës diktaturës komuniste e të marr kahun diametralisht  të kundërt, por duke u munduar ti analizoj pozicionimet e Kanunit me aq drejtpeshim sa kam unë mundësí.   

Në vazhdim do të vihet ré e më pas edhe do të kuptohet qartë se përse, ndonëse bir i një korçari si edhe i një gjirokastriteje, e ndjej nevojën që duke trajtuar një temë e cila thelbësisht ka të bëjë me si rregulloheshin normat e etikës si edhe të moralit të malësorëve të trevave të Veriut, tu drejtohem lexuesve në të folmen gege !  

Për me kuptue lexuesi i ktyne rreshtave gjêndjen tême shpirtnore, emocionet qi ndij si edhe kënaqsínë qi kam qi mu dha rasa mi prûe disa prej kujtimeve tmija të rinisë herëshme në shtyp, duhet me më falë ... por duhet të ktheheni sbashkut me mue mbi gjashtëdhet vjete mbrapa ... 

Kish javë të tâna qi bijshem me fjetedhe u çojshem në nâdje prej gjumit me mêndimin e ngulun se kur, i ndjêmi êm Atë, kish me vêndosë e të shkojshim me tê nOrosh te Kulla e Gjomarkajve ku na kishin ftue, me bujaríne tyne t zakonshme At edhe Bir, Kapidani i Mirditës Gjoni si edhe i biri, Marku i Gjomarkajve.   E nji ditë t bukur Prêndvere edhe ajo ditë erdh !   Nuk kam me u  zgjatë tue diftue se si deri n Milot udhtuem me vetura e mandej atje, (ku axha Marku edhe u ndal mu ndrrue e mu veshë me veshjen mirditore), i-a hypme kualve ... edhe e majtme frymën bash nOrosh.   As nuk kam mu  ndalë e ta përshkruej Kullën e gurtë të Markagjonve e ndërtueme ajo mbi nji kreshtë kodre, gjâ e cilla pa ta diftue kush, me madhështíne saj e paraqitte vedin se cilla edhe e kuj ish!   Të tâna këto i përshkrova fluturim me tvetmin qëllim të dyfishtë qi lexuesi, i cilli mnderon sot tue e lexue kët analizë, ta kuptojnë se me tvërtetë kam arsye me u ndíe shumi prekun shpirtnisht.   Kurse, mânë tjetër, tju diftoj  edhe se interesi êm lidhun me tkuptuemt e interpretimit të Kanunit të Maleve, shkëndínë fillestare e pati përgjat diskutimeve qi bâjshin êm Atë me Kapidan Gjonin si edhe me djalin e tij, Markun, (qi ishte njoftës edhe spjegues sa i thêlledhe i hollë i Kanunit të Maleve në at rasë si edhe n vazhdim, me kalimin e vjeteve).   Përgjatë ksaj hullíje nuk mûndem me kalue pa e theksue edhe nji fakt i cilli merr rândsí për vetë temën qi trajtohet :  Kapidan Marku ishi diplomuem njurisprudencë, pra ish nji specialist nfushë të drejtsísë si edhe të ligjeve e ksisoji te aj ishin ngërthye njoftja e dokeve edhe e zakoneve të mbrûeme përgjat nêneve të Kanunit me thármin e përvojës popullore ndër shekuj, ndërthurë kto edhe me optikën e tpamit edhe tgjykuemit të tyne simas optikës nji juristi.   

E bâna ktê hymje për dy arsynat qi spjegova nfillim, kjo âshte kjartë.  Por mânë tjetër, megjithse vetëm dy net kjene ato tkalueme nOrosh, âshte vërtetë, por diskutimet e atyne dy netve ma ndêzne fantazinë tême  e ksisoji nvazhdim, sa herë qi diskutohej rreth problemesh tKanunit nmjes Gjomarkajve, Mustafa Merlikës, Imzot Luigj Bumçit,  si edhe me miq tjerë të têm Eti, un veshti bâjshem pípza ! Ksisoji fati êm mi pasë ndigjue ato biseda prej dore tparë njoftsash tKanunit, e doemos mandej tue e lexue e rilexue Kanunin përgjatë vjetesh, sa víte edhe me gjykim gjithmonedhe mâ tpjekun, më bân me i shtrue sot disa probleme rreth tij tcillt kam vjete, bilé dhetvjeçarë qi bluej nmênde têmen.   Me analizue gjânsisht e mos me lânë i përpa ia vûe pikën nkrye, âsht e kjartë se jo vetëm qi del prej caqeve të nji shkrimi gazete, pa xânë ngojë se del ndoshta edhe caqesh njoftunísh tmija.   Por, tue e pasë fatin mi pasë ndigjue gjykimet rreth Kanunit prej gojësh personalitetesh prej mâ tshquemeve nlâmë të kulturës npërgjithsí e mândej edhe tKanunit nveçantí,  mêndoj se nji farë interesi kish me njallë me vûe në dukje spari dialektikën e tshtruemit të problemeve e mandej edhe hapjen e horizontit qi bâhet lexuesit prûemja para tij se si ata intelektuali interpretojshin pikat kardinale të Kanunit. Nisun tash prej përvojës atyne msimeve po mundohem, sbashkut me lexuesin, me ia hye disa arsyetimeve e xjerrjes edhe të disa përfundimeve qi tna e shtrojnë rrugën me gjetë  nji êmnues tpërbashkët me gjykue Kanunin pa paragjykime.

Âsht e kjartë se përgjatë periudhës diktaturës Kanuni âsht kênë trajtue si bartës i të tâna të kqijave tasaj bote edhe bilé kje reduktue nspjegim sikur Kanuni i gjithi sish gjâ tjetër veç nji kod gjakmarrjeje.   Kjo boshsí njoftuníshë si edhe informacioni krejt tnjianshëm e tcunguem, por dashakeq, nuk kish se si mos me pasë ndikue mandej në brêzat e mâvonshëm, tcillt nuk kanë faj se ashtu janë kênë edukue nshkolla e universitete, e sot sa herë qi vriten dy trafikanta a hajduta ordiner, me gêrma kapitale gazetat i titullojnë artikujt e tyne sensacionalë:  U vranë tre veta në Shkodër.  Veproi edhe një herë Kanuni !   Mânë tjetër,  specialistat e fushës të së drejtës civile apo penale qi nkohë të diktaturës përgjatë dhetvjeçarve e kishin marrë me tapí tkênit akademikë, njêna palë sot heshtin (e bâjnë mirë qi heshtin), kurse janë nji takâm qi edhe sot duen mu paraqitë gjuja specialista edhe nfushë tKanunit.   Amani more, nuk ju mjaftuene dhetvjeçarë tue predikue e gjykue nbazë moralit komunist po edhe sot, kah flitni për Kanunin, vazhdoni e propagandoni se si Kshillat Nacional Çlirimtare synim kryesuer kishin pajtimin e gjaqeve!? E kush na paska pajtue gjaqet, komunistat qe ndezne luftën civile?   Ata qi me atentate vrane e zhdukne njerzit e shquem të kombit tonë?   Lene mandej qi ata qi nuk u vrane me atentate u pushkatuene prej gjygjeve tashtuquejtun të popullit !   Ky kje pajtimi i gjaqeve, nkundërshtim me Kanunin? A mos   Bataljoni Hakmarrja u krijue mi pajtue gjaqet ?  Po kta specialista, edhe sot e quejnë se si Kanuni i ka marrë nepër kâmbedhe të drejtat e grave.   Dakord.   E pranojmë për nji çast.   Po uni pves kta zotnij, Kanuni a ka veprue në Mesjetën e hérshme apo në tnjizetenjitin shekull?   Si bâhet pra qi me synin e tgjykuemit tsotshëm dona me dënue Kanunin?   E përgjatë ksaj hûllíje jam kah bij nji krahasim sa me shtîe lexuesin sadopak nmêndime.   Mêndoj se kushdo e konsideron traditën juridike romake qi ka bâ êmën tashmâ  ntë tânë botën me Kodin e Justinianit të vjetit 529 (mas K.), tquejtun Corpus Juris Civilis, i vazhduem prej shkollës juridike bolonjeze tIrnerios famshëm të datueme në vjetin 1100 (mas K.), si pararêndse të drejtsísë italiane tsodit.  Apo jo?   Mirpo a nuk duket për séri kah të pohoj se gratë italiane e kanë fitue të drejtën e votës hiç mâ parë por nvjeten 1925 ?!   E nkjoftë se ky kish me kênë caku mâ i shêmtuem ntrajtim tgrave ngjiun e nji kombi tcivilizuem, kish me kênë gjysa e skeqes !   Por ka edhe mâ për síri se nji vênd si Zvicra, ku 80 vjet mâ parë e ka pasë selíne saj Lidhja e Kombeve e cilla duhej mi zgidhë të drejtat e popujve të tânë rruzullimit, të drejtën grave me votue ju a ka dhânë hiç mâ parë por në vjetën 1972 ?!   Pra, pa dashtë me shkue mâ thellë nksi argumentash, i prûna kta qi kah të gjykohet rreth Kanunit të jem sa mâ me kâmbë ntokë.   

Nji tjetër problem qi duhet shestue âsht edhe aj i asaj kategoríje hulumtuesash mâ trij nmoshë, por prepseprep pinjoj tatyne juristave komunistë, tcillt tshkolluem në Prêndim, (ku veç ata muejshin me shkue), qi duhet ta kuptojnë se Kanuni jo qi nuk duhet me përbâ objekt zhgjetimi nvetvedi por përkundrazi duhet me i a vûe ndukje ânte mira e tejet pozitive qi ka pasë nkohë tvet, se ksisoji veçe nderojmë Kombin tonë.   E ktu fillon tash e keqja e tyne.   Ata, mnjénânë nuk kanë si mos me kênë tndikuem prej trysnís prindve ttyne qi Kanunin e dogjne nturrë të drûve, e mânën tjetër, tue mos pasë asnji mundsí kontaktimi me ata intelektual shqyptarë qe njoftne Kanunin me temél, boshllekun gjysëshekulluer e plotsojnë tue ndigjue krejt nmënyrë pindarike pohime ose konsiderata prej njerzish qi Kanunit mâ shum vetëm i a kanë ndíe zânin, ose edhe tue bashkpunue me autor prêndimorë qi Kanunin e kanë kqyrë me syte ândrruesve idilíkë qi ntê shifshin të zbatuem në praktikë përgjatë fûndshekullit XIX-të e fillimit të XX-tit kodet zakonore të tynet si fjalavjen Magna Carta-n e Anglisë të nênshkrueme prej vetë mbretit Jovani i Patokë nvjeten 1215 e qi ky dokument njifet edhe si teméli i pari Common Law-s anglosaksone !   Për me pshtetë kët pikpamje têmen po bij nji shêmull.  Koloneli Oakley Hill, organizuesi i Xhandarmerís Shqyptare përgjatë vjeteve të Monarkísë, i pat thânë têm vllá në Athinë në vjetën 1953, se ândrra e tij kish kênë, kur tdelte npensjon, me pasë  blé disa déle edhe nji dash e me kalue jetën tue shtegtue nBjeshkte Shqypnísë !   Êm vllá e mori me rezervë ktê pohim të kolonel Hillit, tue e quejtë shêj mirsjelljeje tipike britanike.  Mirpo kaluene vjete.   I ndollun nLondër me punë êm vllá kërkon me tokue kolonelin, mirpo aj ndërkohë kish ndrrue jetë.   Atbotë i shkon për vizitë ngushllimi sshoqes kolonelit, e ajo nbisede sipër, tue dashtë mi diftue mikut shqyptar se sa i lidhun kish kêni shoqi shpirtnisht me Shqypnínedhe shqyptarët ... ia difton sríshmi têm vllá at ândërr tparealizueme të tndjemit kolonel Oakley Hillit !    E prûna ktê shêmbull tipik për me diftue se analiza e Kanunit nepërmjet optikës dashamirsve prêndimorë âsht lerg realitetit shqyptar edhe tasaj kohe, lêne mandej me gjykue për mâ lashtë.   

E keqja mandej thellohet edhe mâ kur studjuesat shqyptarë qi xûna ngojë mâ nelt, për me kênë objektivë, citojnë prep studjues thuej e mâdje edhe bashkpunojnë me ta për punime rreth Kanunit, ku mosnjoftja e ktyne tfûndit aspak të historisë mjedisit shqyptar tBjeshkve tona, (lêne mândej tmentalitetit malcorit tonë përgjatë shekujve), i bân ata me krahasue Kanunin tonë, për rreptsí, me Kodikun e Hammurabit të 1700-nës (para K.) ku ish dallues kushti penal sy për sy e dhâmb për dhâmb!   

Përgjatë ksaj hullìje po marr dy shêmuj tipikë, gjykimi i tcillve ta skjarojnë pozicionimin têm nvazhdim.   Un pohoj se studimet si edhe analizat në të tâna fushat, e posaçe nlâmë tKanunit, duhen mirpritë e gjithashtu duhet mundohena mos mu ndikue aspak (mrênda mundsive) prej paragjykimeve përkundrejt autorve të tyne.    Ky kish me kênë kriteri mâ i afërm i svërtetës qi kërkohet.   

E konkretizoj tash kët pozicionim têmin. Sa i tokon mospasjes asnji paragjykimi prej anës sême, un personalisht kishjem me dashtë qi nji prof.Ismet Elezi, (pamvarsisht se ka kênë shef i Kolegjit Juridik të Kryeministrisë nkohë të diktaturës komuniste), apo kushdo i arádhs tij, me përvojën teknike si edhe zgjânimin e fushës njoftuníve ttynet tfitueme për dhetvjeçarë rresht nlâmë drejtsíje si edhe sociologjíje, ta analizojshin Kanunin tue i harrue paragjykimet komuniste.   Ky kish me kênë nji hap i madh përpara nzbatim të pikpamjes sême qi  nuk mundet mu levdue kurrsesí ajo qi nuk njifet ose me vûe ndukje vyemje tnji gjâsêndi qi snjifet.  Pra, kompetencën e ksaj kategoríje profesorash,  une vlersoj shum.  Gjithashtu duhet vlersue kah prof.I.Elezi edhe vetë detyrohet me pranue se shkrimet e tija janë kênë përshkue prej citateve me përmajtje politike e ideologjike, derisa politika edhe ideologjíja ishin sunduese.   Gjithashtu ai vetë pranon se duhen rivlersue si pikpamjet e gjithashtu edhe mendimet e tija tasokohet, (flet për kohëne diktaturës).  Deri ktu jam plotsisht dakord qi profesorin nfjalë jo qi mos me paragjykue por me mirpritë me studime të tijtë.  Por e keqja âsht se ato pikpamje edhe idé atij me shokë u janë infiltrue ngjak e aj shkon kah shkon e jo vetëm përgjatë diktaturës kur aj me shokë e kanë hjedhë hapin simas vázet, por edhe sot vazhdojne flasin me bindjet e dikurshme tcillat as qi pranojnë mi rivlersue.   Konkretisht edhe sot prof.I.Elezi vazhdon e i bjen gozhdës nkrye tue përmêndë se si Rezolucioni i Konferencës Pezës parashikote pajtim gjaqesh ose xjerr tabúne Kshillave Nacionalçlirimtare lidhun me luftën e tyne tvêndosun npajtim gjaqesh !   Kah profesori i nderuem vazhdon edhe beson nato qi prep i përmêndë sot, e nuk e shef se ato kshilla e ajo lufte quejtun antifashiste çoi në luftën civile veç me marrë pushtetin ndorë, vërteton pa as mâ tvoglin dyshim se aj vazhdon me kêni indoktrinuem e nuk mundet me gjykue paansisht Kanunin.   Aj flet për Konferencë Peze edhe Kshilla Nacionalçlirimtare, por nuk âsht futë kurr e me analizue se në Pezë vazhdote ênde  me kênë ndikimi i Abaz Kupit me shokë e lêne mâ mbrapa kur të tânë të drejtpeshuemte Lëvizjes N.Çl. si Riza Dani, Sheh Karbunara, Dr.Enver Sazani e Shefqet Bêja me shokë u pushkatuene si tradhtarë.    Pra ajo lufte cilla filloi e kamuflueme si Nacional-Çlirimtare, kje tamam luftë civile për marrje pushteti e mandej nvazhdim edhe dhune egër mbrênda tnjajtit soj,  veç për majtje pushteti !    

Kalojmë te rasti i dytë. Vërtet pinjuell i bashksísë qe dogji nzjerm Kanunin âsht edhe zotni Fatos Tarifa Ph.D. Por vullneti i tij i mirë me studjue Kanunin npërgjithsí e gjithashtu edhe vetë gjakmarrjen simas Kanunit, nmënyrë tposaçme, tue hulumtue sa ka muejtë rreth tij, nuk kam se si mos me quejt nji fillim sa të mirë e gjithashtu edhe tvyem. Pa hye nhollsina, veç apriorí, une kam bindjen se ky studjues âsht mâ pak i indoktrinuem se sa prof.I.Elezi. Pra, pamvarsisht se edhe ky ka shërbye si profesor i shkencave politike, prepseprep jam shum dakord qi, nkjoftë se ky ka vullnete dishirë mi hjedhë mas krahve paragjykimet, kish me kênë nji studjues shum mâ i paanshëm i Kanunit se sa prof.I.Elezi me shokë. Kjo pak, por e sigurtë. Vijmë tash te thalbi i problemit.  Lidhun me zotni Tarifën un problemin e shtroj ksisoji :   Zotni Tarifa ka botue nji shkrim si pjese nji bashkpunimi me prof. Jay Weinstein për nji vëllim rreth Kanunit.  Shkrimin e tij aj e fillon tue citue studjuesin e huej John Scriven, i cilli hjedh tezën se malcorët kur nuk kishin se me kê me luftue, luftojshin nmjedis vedit.   Ose vazhdon tue citue J.J.Huttonin qi pohote se shqyptarët e Malcive tVeriut janë krenarë të vetizolimit tyne.   Mandej vazhdon me teorinë neomaltusiane të Carleton Coonit e ksisoji citohen jo pak por mbi 18 autorë të huej.   Dakord.   Me sinqeritet e pohoj se e vlersoj mundimin e z.Tarifa me hulumtue rreth Kanunit e shka kanë thânë thuejt për tê.   Por ama nji studjues i mirfilltedhe i paanshëm, i cilli don me i u shmângë ndikimeve paragjykuese me tcillat e kaluemja e tij mundohet me i a turbullue nenvetdijen e tij, nuk kam se si ta pranoj qi ndër shqyptarë ti referohet vetëm nji studjuesi tashmâ të dekun, At Gjeçovit.   Sparit, i ndjemi   mbledhës i Kanunit ka gadi 80 vjet qi sjeton mâ.   Dorshkrimet e tija, pa dashtë mu bâ atyne asnji aluzion negativ, u mbajtne mbi pêsë vjet pa u botue e ksisoji as vetë Ati nuk e mori kurr vesht me dallue se shka ka shkrue vetë e shka i âsht vûe ngojë, mbas botimit.   Ktu për mue tash pika e udhës kryq me zotni Tarifën.   Dyshimi mlind, sa i tokon sinqeritetit të studjuesit të nderuem, a ka se si aj me hjekë dorë prej ideologjísë kalueme qi e mbruejti edhe e formoi atê, e me u bashkue nhulumtim tpaanshëm të problemeve tasaj Kushtetute tpashkrueme qe ka rregullue për shekuj nvazhdim jetën e banuesve të trojeve tona heroike veriore e qi u quejt Kanuni i Maleve ?   E materializoj dyshimin têm i cilli uroj të jeti gabuem.   Zotni Tarifa nuk ka se si mos me dijtë se për me dhânë nji gjykim të drejtpeshuem rreth dishkaje patjetër se duhen ndigjue si pró-të e gjithashtu edhe kundra-t.    Tue kênaj i detyruem me u pshtetë vetëm npohime të thuejve ngjykime tdhânuna rreth Kanunit e gjithashtu edhe vetëm shka ka lânë tshkrueme At Gjeçovi, si nuk i u dhá atij e mu tokue për sgjalli në New York me njérin qi  e quejnë mâ ekspertin nfushë të sdrejtës kanunore, Kapidan Ndue Gjomarkajn ?   Kapidan Ndoja, mirose keq âsht pinjuell i Kapidan Gjon Markagjonit.   Shum të gjâne të shtrîme e ka aj përvojën e jetës npërgjithsí e doemos edhe rreth Kanunit, në veçantí.   Âshti shkolluem në shkollën e mesme me êmnin ndër mâ tfamshmit nEuropë, në Terezianumin e Vjenës.   Ka studjue jurisprudencë në Firenze.  Me gjith 90 vjetet qi ka nshpindë, kush e njef edhe e tokon ven oroe se aj ruen nji kthjelltsí mêndore me i a pasë lakmí  secilli i ri.   E pra ktu edhe udhkryqi êm :   tue mos e shfrytzue zotni Tarifa mundësínë qi ka pasë me ndigjue, kur kje ambasador në Washington, edhe kumonën e Kapidan Ndue Gjomarkajt rreth interpretimit të Kanunit, a kish mu gjykue kjo mungese zotni Tarifës nji rastsí apo nji mungesë dishire mu përballue me fakte edhe interpretime tcillat kishin me ia shpupuríshë atij vijën qi ka caktue vedit aj paraprakisht me ndjekë ?   Un, prej ânës tême, mostokimin e studjuesit F.Tarifa me Kapidan Ndue Gjomarkajn e shof si nji humje rasti fatkeqe për vetë studjuesin, për mos me shtye vedin mâ thêllë nsupozime.   Megjithatê, Zoti i dhashtë Kapidan Ndues jetë të gjatë e me shëndet të plotashtu si e ka, kurse studjuesit në fjalë Zoti i dhashtë drejtpeshim edhe urtsí  qi veprimet e tija nvazhdim nfushë hulumtimi rreth Kanunit, brêzníte ardhshme, ti gjykojnë pozitive.  

Mbasi saktësova e vûna besoj nqêndër tvemêndjes të ndigjuesve kriteret nbazë tcillave e shof un të pshtetun ntemele shkencore tgjykuemte vlerave edhe të mangësíve eventuale tKanunit tMaleve, po e nxâ fillë diskutimin e disa synesh.

Qysh nlashtsí tkohve, kur njerzimi filloi me u zhvillue, padyshim qi u ndíe nevoja me përcaktue karshi veprimeve tpadrejta tindividve tveçantë edhe dënime të drejta.   Vetëm pshtetja nkto temele ka lindë qetsínë si burim i lumtunísë njerzimit, objekt ky kryesuer i secillit bashkshoqnim të shoqnisë njerzore.   Me pak fjalë, përcaktimi saktsisht i tdrejtave tnjérit edhe garantimi i ushtrimit tktyne tdrejtave, janë baza e organizimit shoqnís njerzore mbi temele drejtsíje. Nkohën kur ka veprue Kanuni i Maleve, te na as qi mund tbâhej fjalë për ligje tshkrueme përderisa na nuk kena pasë nji shtet tonin.   Prandej Kanuni merr vlera shum tmdhaja sepse aj shtrote para banorve tkrahinave ku veprote të drejta si edhe detyrime.   Aj i përcaktote të drejtat, kjo âsht mâ se e vërtetë, por mânë tjetër i nenvizote edhe veprimet e ndalueme si janë kênë krimet e gjithashtu difton edhe detyrimet tcillat u dote mi dijtë secilli. Ksisoji, npamje tpërgjithshme, e ndij nevojën me shtrue nji problem themeluer :  me marrjen e pushtetit prej komunistave primja e përgjithshme kje me u ra vízë tâna caqeve tmbrrijtuna ntkaluemen e me fillue me diftue se Shqypníja e ka fillue historíne saj prej xeros me vêndosjen e Pushtetit Popullor.   Nkët mënyrë historija jonë komtare u reduktue nmaksimum, shka don me thânë nminimum tvlerave tsaja !  E pra edhe Kanuni u dënue me ostracizim ttijin, (ostracizmi ish nji institucion juridik i demokracisë në Athinëne Lashtë, me tcillin u përjashtojshin prej saj për 10 vjet ata qe rrezikojshin gjytetin.    Simas Aristotelit ostracizmin e ideovi Clisteni në vjetin 510 p.K.).  Ky qindrim i majtun karshi Kanunit në nji kohë qi âsht vûe ndukje jo vetëm prej Atë Sh.Gjeçovit, por edhe prej studjuesish të tjerë se ka tpërbashkta tmdhá nmjes Kanunit si edhe Kodit të famshëm të Manú-s të Indisë, (1280  880 p.K.).   Kurse prej tlergtit fundvjetë 1944 e deri në 1990-ën Kanuni kje identifikue veç me gjakmarrjen edhe e keqja âsht se edhe sot e ksaj dite pak a shum vazhdohet edhe i bihet njasaj bire fyelli tcillën aq keq e kanë shfrytzue të tânë antishqyptarët !       

Kanuni i Maleve i cilli u botue në vjeten 1934, pêsë vjet mbas vrasjes  At Gjeçovit, (simas shënimeve të tija), âsht i përbâmë prej 12 tashtuquejtun librash.  Secilli libër mandej dahet në krénë, kta dahen në nyje e secilla nyje në paragrafë.   Për me trajtue problemin qi kena shtrue vedit, padyshim qi kriteri shkencuer kërkon qi nkandár të merret parasysh analiza e raporteve statistikore  qi xânë krenët, nyjet si edhe paragrafet qi trajtohen.   Pra nshumatore Kanuni i Maleve 12 librat e tij i ka tdamë në 24 krenë (âsht rastësí qi numri i krénve tokoi dyfishi i numrit librave),  159 nyje si edhe 1263 paragrafë.   

E gjith kjo larmí 1263 paragrafesh mishnon atê i cilli për shekuj kje Kodi Civil si edhe aj Penal i malcorve të Shqypnisë Veriut si edhe  Kosovës.   

Shqyrtue tash kta elemente formuese tKanunit, lidhun me gjakmarrjen, e cilla trajtohet prej kreut të XXII-të, i përbâmë prej 23 nyjeve të tijat tdáme në 168 paragrafë qi përbâjnë saktësisht  : si numër nyjesh 14,6 % të nyjeve tpërgjithshme të Kanunit, kurse si paragrafë kena tbâjmë me 13.3 % të totalit.   

Shtroj tash pvetjen aspak retorike por shum ttheméltë :   a ka logjikë qi i gjith Kanuni i Maleve të identifikohet krejtsisht me nji përbâs të tijin i cilli âsht veç nji e shtata pjese tij, pastë kênë ky përbâs qoftedhe mâ djallzori ndërmjet tmuejtshëmve ?   Jam i mendimit se askush, i drejtpeshuem edhe i paindoktrinuem, nuk kishte me thânë PO !    

Tue marrë parasysh se mas gjysë shekulli përbaltje edhe shpifjesh kundra Kanunit, âsht krejte natyrshme qi janë brêza të tânë tcillt nrasën mâ të mirë ... nuk e njofin hiç Kanunin.   Mos mu shtye mâ tânej e mu thellue se si propaganda kundra Kanunit ka bâ qi edhe kush i ka ndigjue nji fjalë ktu e nji tjetër atje, krejtë pa përgjegjsí e vetëm me u bâ servilte diktatorit, kanë shkrue edhe vepra tue e bâ lamsh tvërtetën kanunore shto ktu edhe faktin qi edhe me pasë ndorë e me lexue Kanunin ... ata nuk ishin ngjêndje me kuptue gegnishten e tij.   Kjo situatë tash mue ma shtron shtegun e ma bân shum mâ tkollajtë me trajtue atê qi e kanë përftue si shêmtimin e shêmtimeve, trajtimin e gjakmarrjes, pra kreun e XXII-të.

Prej 168 paragrafësh të kreut XXII-të, jam kah ndalem ndër mâ trândsishmit e themelorët e tij, simas meje, sepse vetë koha nuk ma lejon tmerrem me secillin.  

                                   Krye i njizete dytë :

----------


## Brari

vazhdimi

...


Krye i njizet’e dytë :  Vrasa.

                           Nye e njiqind’e tetëmbëdhetë :  Prita

§ 822.  Prita âsht nji sjellje, me të cillën malet e fushat e Shqypnís u vêjn pusíjt gjaksorvet a kuejtdo, qi të két menden me vrá.  ( Me dalë në pritë; me ndêjë në pritë, me vû priten, me rá në pritë ).    

Gjithsecilli qi e  lexon me shum kujdes fjalë për fjalë formulimin e paragrafit të parë të kreut Vrasa, e kupton mirfilli se sa i drejt’e i ndershëm âsht kênë konceptimi i vetë ktij paragrafi :  prita âsht përkufizimi i njaj veprimi tejet pozitiv edhe t’levdueshëm  m’e kapë për m’e gjykue me Kanun ose po t’mos dorzohej m’e asgjâsue kriminelin mas veprës kryeme, e gjithashtu m’e ndalë kriminelin potencial m’e krye nji krim.  Mendoj se kushdo q’e lexon tash kët konceptim origjinal simas Kanunit i thotë vedit ... na e kem dijtë se pritën e vênë njerzit qi duen me krye nji krim.  Kjo pikpamje pasqyrohet edhe  në Fjalorin Drejtshkrimor të Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe,  ku fjala PRITË spjegohet :  grupi i njerëzve që përgjojnë në një vënd të fshehtë për të sulmuar dikë në befasí.  Prita partizane.  Natyrshëm shtrohet pvetja :  Cili përkufizim âsht mâ përqendrues edhe 100 % pozitiv ? Padyshim Kanuni !   Me Kanun termi pritë nenkupton nji veprim  ligjuer në t’mirë t’krahinës ku aj vepron e ka tagër, (përkufizim i caktuem shekuj e shekuj t’shkuem).   Kurse përkufizimi simas gjûhës normative shqype i vjetit 1980 kuptimin e ka të bigzuem :  pa hye hiç n’konsiderata interpretimi politik (prita partizane pozitive apo negative), ajo nenkupton se prita mund jet’e ngrehun prej kriminelash apo edhe prej njerzish qi krimin e bâjnë tue mendue se kanë të drejtë m’e krye atê. Nuk e bâj aspak me faj kët përcaktim, përkundrazi e theksoj se ky përkufizim ka ardh’e âsht bigzue me kalimin e shekujve sepse si etika edhe morali i shoqnisë kanë ndryshue.  Kurse § 822 i cilli nuk ishte vetëm përshkrues si fjalori por e rregullote vetë jetën e Malcive t’ona kur as bâhej fjalë për Shtet Shqyptar po lêne mâ institucione drejtsíje, ishte nji përcaktues qi m’njên’ânë dënote vrasësin e m’ânë tjetër i delte pritë përhapjes krimit !   

Un e shtroj tash çashtjen ksisoji :  ky paragraf i cilli âsht’edhe i pari e temeli i kreut rregullator rreth vrasjes, jo qi nuk flet kurrsesi për nxitje vrasjesh po përkundrazi, për dënim krimesh t’kryeme e për parandalim krimesh n’vazhdim.   Por m’ânë tjetër, e vê n’dukje edhe e theksoj, se po e gjykueme ket paragraf simas Kartës ONU-s të 1948-ës “Mbi të Drejtat e Njeriut”, e gjithashtu krahasue me normën se përpá u vërtetue faji mund të quhesh vetëm i pandehun por jo fajtuer, ose edhe mâ thêllë me shkue e m’e gjykue simas kritereve të orientimit m’e hjekë dënimin me vdekje prej kodit penal cilidoqoftë faji i kryem prej t’pandehunit, jena kah e gjykojmë Kanunin e Maleve si t’dojshim m’e pvetë Aleksandrin e Madh se sa kish aj me i a vûe çmimin e shitjes nji veture Mercedes Benz !(???)  Kurse un, n’daçin m’e gjykue Kanunin t’onë të maleve drejtsisht e pa paragjykime,  i ftoj studjuesit të bâjnë krahasime daç me Kodin e Urukaginës (2360 p.K.) qi ishin dispozita ligjore të Mesopotamisë lashtë, daç edhe me Kodin e Ur-Nammusë (2050 p.K.), i cilli parashikote trup gjykues si edhe dëshmítarë nen betím, daç me Kodin e Manú-s (1280-880 p.K.) i cilli njerzit i klasifikote n’bazë rangut shoqnuer por, edhe dënimet i nepte mâ t’rrepta sa mâ i privilegjuem t’ish fajtori sa i tokon klasës prej s’cillës rridhte, ose edhe me Kodin e Drakonit (621 p.K.) ashpërsíja e neneve të t’cillit âsht proverbiale.   N’kët kontekst duhet gjykue Kanuni e me pae se ç’perlë drejtsíje âsht  kênë aj !   I gjykuem simas ksaj optike të pshtetun n’kritere shkencore e hiç voluntariste, asgjâ tjetër s’kish m’u bâ veçse kish m’u vûe n’dukje se ç’vlera të mdhá i janë mohue Kombit t’onë kah politika ish’ ajo q’e drejtote edhe shkencën historike !   

N’vazhdim, për pa dashtë m’e mërzitë lexuesin qi âsht kah më nderon me durimin’e tij, âsht’ e kjartë se nuk kam me paraqitë paragrafë mas paragrafësh si edhe analiza të tyne të tezgjatuna, por as për pa i vulgarizue e thjeshtue problemet aq sa qi studjuesit t’a ndijnë vedin jashtë loje, po vazhdoj e n’fluturim e sipër po due me i a  hjekë plûhnin q’i ka mlue disa prej paragrafëve kryesuer të kreut t’êmërtuem VRASA, pa u bâ aspak komente e as analiza, por sa m’i vûe n’dukje ata ashtu si janë kênë e jo ashtu si janë paraqitë nepërmjet reflektimit të tyne në pasqyra shpërfytyruese.

§ 835.  Prita gjuen pushkë mbë burra e jo mbë grá, fmí, mbë shpí e mbë bagtí.

§ 836. Po qiti pushkë prita mbë gra, fmí, shpí a mbë bagtí, punon kundra Kanunit e, po nuk e muer n’kujdes kët dhunë Bajraku i pritëtarvet qi t’i  ndeshkojë mas Kanunit, atbotë ka me hye pushka shpí me shpí, mandej fis me fis, katund me katund e së mbrâmit Bajrak me Bajrak.

Nuk kam se shka u bâj koment ktyne paragrafëve q’e nderojnë Kanunin si rregullues e mbajtës të rêndit atje ku shtet e as ligje nuk kish.

§ 856. Shpija e t’vramit, po i dha besë dorërásit, ky edhe psé e vrau, ka me shkue në mort e në gjâmë m’e përcjellë t’vrámin deri n’vorrim e me ndêjë për drekë.  Kjo besë njatë 24 orë.  

Ky paragraf âsht i treti i nyjes njiqindenjizetedytë.   Për ilustrim due m’u prûe nji përvojë t’shkueme t’cillën miku êm, i ndjemi kompozitori Tish Daija, ma ka pasë diftue rreth dhetë vjetve t’shkueme kur erdh e na vizitoi në Amerikë.   Kish shkue Tishi aty kah vjeti 1949 apo 1950 në Shllak me mbledhë folklor muzikuer.   E kish xânë nata në nji shpi.   Kah ishin t’ulun përskâj zjermit me t’zón’e shpisë e bisedojshin, veç kur u ndien dy krisma pushke, m’diftote Tishi.   I zoti shpisë veç kish thânë pushk’e keqe kjo, edhe e kishin vijue bisedën.   Kish kalue nji koh’e shkurt’ e kur dikush vrret jasht’e kërkon besë.   Hajde bujrum i a kish kthye i zoti i shpisë.   Hîn’i shpupurishun flokësh e dyll’i vêrdhë nji burr’i ri i cilli t’zot shpísë fill’i kish thânë  se ish ngatrrue me dikênd t’panjoftun e fjala, fjalën … ky e kish vrá.   I zoti konakut  i a vûe para filxhanin e rakísë edhe e vazhdoi bisedën.   S’kaloi nji gjysë sahati e veç kur dikush vrret prep s’jashtmi.    Ishin kênë kryetari edhe sekretari i Kshillit t’katundit.   Masi ishin  ulë edhe ata, ishin përshndoshë edhe i a kishin hjedhë n’prêhën njênitjetrit me t’zon’e shpisë kutît’e duhanit, e kish fillue bisedën kryetari e diftue se si n’katund kish ndollë nji vrasë.   Dorërási nuk dihej se kush ish e kah kish shkue, kurse i vrámi kish kênë … djali i bash nj’atij konakut !   Kah m’a diftote Tishi mas tridhet’e sa vjetesh at ndollí, atij i dridhej zâni.   Plaku i shpisë nuk e kish dhânë vedin.   As i kish luejt qymja e mustakut e veç kish thânë, tue i u drejtue Tishit të ndjemë … a s’ta thashë se ish pushk’e keqe ajo qi rá ?   Mas pak u hap dera e disa burra e prûene  përmi vig djalin sokol t’asaj shpíje !   Nata kish kalue tuj e ruejtë t’dekunin.  Te kryet e t’birit, plaku e në njênin krah Tishi kurse n’tjetrin dorërási !   Kur  ishin mblêdhë t’nesërmen kallablleku m’e vorrue t’dekunin, dorërási kish dashtë me rrëshqit’e m’u largue.   Mirpo plaku, synin zhgjetë,  e kish ndâlë e i kish thânë se aj kish detyrim me shkue e me ia shtîe n’dhé t’birin.   Mas vorrimit prep i kish thânë t’huejit, (t’cillin kërkush veç Tishit s’e njifte prej tânë njerzve t’ndodhun n’gjâmë), se i a kish borxh m’u ulë n’sofër të drekës djalit t’vrámë.    E kur kish mârrë fund edhe ajo ceremoní, plaku u kish thânë t’pranishmve t’a falshin pak se kish m’e përcjellë at mikun e huej deri te kufîni katundit.   Atbotë atyne u kish shkue n’mênd se si kish kênë puna.   Sa ish largue plaku me mikun n’besë, i kishin pasë thânë Tishit se aj, n’bazë Kanunit, kish m’e përcjellë deri n’kufî t’besës, kish m’i dhânë strajcn’e bukës për shtegtim e mandej kish m’u ndae prej tij.   E bash nj’ashtu kish pasë ndollë se Tishi nuk ish largue shpijet përpa e ndigjue prej gojës plakut at pjesë sjelljesh t’tijat qi Tishi nuk kish pasë rasë m’i pae !   

I vetmi koment t’cillit nuk mundem me i u shmângë kish me kênë pvetja se si mund të emërtohet Kanun gjakatar aj Kanun qi paragraf themeluer të nyjes Besa të kreut Vrasa,  ka paragrafin 856  ?       

Vijoj me nji paragraf i cilli n’çashtje gjaku vên nji barazí qi me t’habítë. 

§ 887. Çmimi i jetës njérit âsht nji, si për t’mirin si edhe për t’keqin.

§ 890. M’e pasë lânë shtegun e veçimit të gjaqevet, të keqin për dukë e për fisnikí, “firukun” kishin m’e vra edhe pa punë; ishin shtue vraset si mos të kishte dalë kush me lypë arsye për vrasë të t’keqit e t’ firukut.   

§ 892. Kush t’a vrasë njérin pra, kje burrë a grue, djalë a cucë a edhe ferishte djepi, i mirë a shëmtim për dukë, krye, plak a stërplak, i pasë a i pa-pasë, fisnik a firuk, ndeshkimi âsht nji doret, si për vrasë të mashkullit  6 qese, 100 desh e gjysë kau gjobë. 

Mendoj se jo pa interes kish me kênë trajtimi përgjatë ksaj hullíje edhe i problemit qi trajton nyja e njiqindenjizetenandë-t qi flet për Gjaku për punë të ligë.   

§ 920. Ata, qi kanë shtat e dhunë bashkë, po u vrán të dy në punë të keqe, shkojnë gjak-hupës.  

§ 924. Prindja e të mârruemve nuk mund t’i kërkojnë për gjak por do t’i apin dorërásit fishekun e prishun me “Të lumtë dora”.   

Sa i tokon ktij aspekti të trajtimit të normave të moralit, po përshkruej nji skenë q’e kam përjetue vetë.   N’mos gaboj, ishte vera e vjetit 1950.   Me nji shok t’êmin të ngushtë, Bardh Shirokën, ishim para Farmacisë nr.1 në Shkodër në Fushë Çelë.  Ish e dille e shum njerz po shetitshin ândej pari.   U ndigjuene dy krisma.   Kthyeme kryet e pame n’trotuarin përballë nji malcuer me kobure n’dorë e n’kâmbët’e tija nji trup të plânduem për tokë.   N’at çast malcori ngét vrap n’drejtim të nji dugâje e atje qét edhe nji herë pushkë mbi dikênd.   Atbot’e kapne edhe e lidhne.   Historia :  nji kapterr me shërbim në Shllak, i a prishë mênden nji nuses ré e ajo ik’e lên katûndin me ardh’e me shetitë gisht për gisht n’Fushë Çelë të Shkodrës me kapterrin ashik.  I shoqi nuk ia falë edhe e ndjek çiftin.  I Vret.  Dorërási quhej Pal Mhilli.  N’veprim e sipër, njêna predhë e gjuejtun prej tij ka plague gabimisht edhe nji oficer ushtrije  i cilli, kur u zhvillue gjygji kundra Palit, doli  dishmitar  tue i a falë varrën Palit e kërkoi qi edhe trupi gjykues t’ia falte jetën atij.  Por gjykata, për vrasje t’kryeme, Palin e dënuene me pushkatim  edhe e ekzekutuene simas ligjit.  

Mirpo edhe rapsodi populluer nuk e la rasën me kalue hupë edhe këndoi n’çiftelí :

  Plumat kryq kur kanë kalue / Nji oficer aty u vorrue / N’gjygj aj kur ka dalë /

 Po i ndimon Palit me fjalë /  Un për Palin kërkoj fálë / Se ky bash ish kên’djalë /

 Kush lufton për ndér’e fé / Patriot âsht për Atdhé / Për Shqypni aj s’dés por lé !

  Pa as mâ t’voglin paragjykim, un e kuptoj se ky veprim vetgjyqsije t’bâmë prej malcorit jo vetëm qi ishte zbatim i gabuem i § 920 të Kanunit, por edhe i zbatuem jashtë kohe.   Apo jo ?  Megjihatê, m’i dalë krah s’vërtetës e aspak  Kanunit, edhe n’at aspekt, ky veprim kish m’u diftue i dënueshëm prej Kanunit.   Pse ?   Sepse Kanuni e ka pasë lejue vetgjyqsínë në kushtet e Gjaku për punë të ligë, por ama kur objektet u kapshin n’punë të lig’e sipër.   

Ksisoji duhet m’e gjykue Kanunin paansisht e me kuptue se edhe n’kët rasë Kanuni kishte m’e pasë gjykue edhe dënue dorërásin për aq sa aj mbate përgjegjsí n’shkelje të normës kanunore.   N’kët kontekst tash nuk mundem me i u shmângë edhe nji diskutimi tjetër.  Kanuni, për kohën e vet n’thellsí t’shekujve e mandej përgjatë Mesjetës, tue fillue me § 920 e tue vazhdue deri te § 931, përcakton normat edhe shkeljet e moralit si edhe dënimet e tyne.   Edhe un e pranoj se ishin rregulla shum strikte e dënimet ndoshta t’skâjshme.   Por duhet marrë parasysh se ç’prej kur kto norma ishin rregulli i shoqnísë asaj kohe, kanë rrjedhë aq shekuj e kena mbërrîe e po jetojmë në rrethana ku e drejta ligjore ka fillue e i miraton edhe martesat homoseksuale !(?)   Pvetja qi shtroj âsht :  A munden me u quejtë të drejtpeshuem  gjykimet n’drejtim dënimit  Kanunit të asaj kohe me mentalitetin e sodit ?   

Tash u erdh radha edhe paragrafëve të nyjes njiqindetridhetetretë t’cillt janë, s’pakut simas meje, shum me interes.

§ 958. Po vrau kush vedin, gjaku i  shkon hupës.

§ 961. Po vrau i biri t’án, as s’e ndjekë kush, porsé i biri, dorërási, grîhet a prej fisit a edhe katundisht.  

§ 962. Me vrá i biri t’âmën, bjen n’gjak me prindët e s’âmës.

§ 963. Me vrá i shoqi t’shoqen, bjen n’gjak me prindët’e grues.

§ 964. Me vrá e shoqja t’shoqin, prindja e ksaj bijnë n’gjak.  (Ka ndollë qi prindja e ka grîe t’bijn q’e ka bâ kët shëmtim). 

Mjafton me mendue  rezultatet e vdekjeve qi kishin me ndollë si rezultat vêndimesh për dënime kapitale prej trupash gjykuese shtetesh ku dënimi me vdekje âsht në fuqí, edhe rezultati i krahasuem me Kanunin kish me kênë jek’e jek, apo jo ?   

Për m’e myllë me parashtrimin e pikpamjeve t’mija rreth kreut të “gjakut”, e fillova me § 822, i cilli âsht’i pari i kreut VRASA, e jo rastësisht po due m’e mbyllë jo me ndjekje kronologjike paragrafesh, por me § 898 - § 899 edhe § 900 t’cillt flasin jo vetëm për Kanunin, por edhe sikur aj vetë u nep gjegje studjuesve t’sotshëm të s’dyja kaheve, si vlersuese e gjithashtu edhe asgjâsuese.   

§ 898. Në Kanû të vjetër të Malevet të Shqypnis vetëm dorërási bijte në gjak, ase aj, i cilli tërhiqte, shkrepte e shprazte pushkën a ç’do armë kundra njérit.

§ 899. Shpija e t’vramit nuk mujte me ndjekë as me vrá tjetërkênd prej vllazënsh, nipash a kushrîjsh të gjaksorit, posë gishtit –dorërásit-.

§ 900. Kanûja e vonshme përshîn mashkullimin e shpis së dorërásit mjé në ferishte djepi; kushrînin e nipat e ngjatë, edhe pse të dámë, por për 24 sahat, në valë të gjakut; e mbas 24 sahatash do t’u qitte dorzânë shpíja e të vramit.   

Dy paragrafët e parë janë aq specifikë sa edhe t’përqëndruem n’objektivin e tyne sa qi me hye e m’i komentue, veç ndonji matrahul kish m’e mârrë përsypri njat barrë.   

Sa i tokon  § 900, ktu ndryshon puna.   S’parit, duhet m’e vûe n’dukje, se tet’ fjalt’e para të njatij paragrafi flasin aq … sa nuk po munden me zblue vargâj hulumtuesash e studjuesash sa t’huej e jo t’pakt’edhe vêndas lidhun me lashtsín e Kanunit.   Kanûja, e quejtun e vonshme, të tân’e dijm se âsht n’jâj trup ligjuer i pashkruem q’i ka qeverisë (kur nuk kish qeverí) Malet e Shqypnísë përgjatë Mesjetës.   Kurse, kah xêhet n’gojë … Në Kanû të vjetër të Maleve të Shqypnis, atje vjen puna e bâjm’e hîjmë n’at thellsí të pashkrueme të historisë, (si ishte i pashkruem deri në 1934-ën edhe vetë Kanuni i Maleve i Mesjetës), q’i kalon kufîjt’e  epokës dytë historike.    Përgjatë ksaj hullíje del n’shesh edhe se formulími i dy paragrafeve të parë i a rrisin shum edhe shtatin moral kreut të gjakmarrjes.    Pra natyrshëm vjen n’mênde pvetja pse edhe kur ka lé nevoja m’e futë n’Kanû paragrafin 900 ?   E majshem mirë n’mênde t’ême se si Kapidan Gjon Markagjoni përmêndte me termin meremetime kanunore ndryshimet qi ishin bâ n’Kanû n’kushtet e sundimit Otoman, kur nuk ekzistote as shtet shqyptar e aq mâ keq edhe n’mungésë të nji qeveríje shqyptare.   Kah e pvetshem rreth ktij problemi Kapidan Ndue Gjomarkun në New York, aj m’i prûe edhe nji herë n’mêndje argumentat e t’Et se “… tue u përtrîe kohnat e me shumimin e popullatës, ish kah nderlikohej shum ndjekja e dënimi i dorërásit i cilli rrite i mshehun ndë far’edhe fis tue gjetë strehë t’xétë ndër tá.   Meremetimet e Kanûsë t’bâmë prej Parísë vêndit me Gjon Markun n’krye, si rrjedhoj’e zvoglojshin mundësín’e vrasësve m’e braktisë kullën e tyne e me ikë në Kosovë tue bâ qi gjaku i derdhun synesh t’shkote i hupun …”.  Kush e mbate rêndin edhe i parandalote vrasjet n’ato kohë t’errta, e shtron pvetjen Kapidan Ndoji ?  Gryka e pushkës edhe Kanuni i Maleve, gjegjet aj vetë !   

Mbas përbluejtjes për dhetvjeçarë rêndazi të próve si edhe kúndrave lidhun me pozicionimin t’êm ndaj etikës si edhe moralit  të nejeve të ndryshme të Kanunit Maleve, qé sot mâ n’fund muejta m’i paraqitë  ato n’dritë të djellit para lexuesit, veç për nji synesh e pra për kreun e njizetedytë t’êmërtuem Vrasa.    Dukshëm vêhet oroe se un jam mundue me i u referue n’arsyetim t’êmin prûmjes para lexuesit të kândshqyrtimeve si edhe interpretimeve t’bâme prej njerzish qi Kanunin e njifshin bash si xhepat e tyne e qi mue fati i jetës m’bâni m’i pasë njoftë e me pasë msue prej tyne.   

Për m’e mbyllë qarkun tash due me përvijue nji hullí arsyetimi t’cillën ju ftoj t’a gjykoni.   Due me marrë n’shqyrtim pa as mâ t’voglin paragjykim, por tamam me kandarin e drejtsísë, katër pozicionime për t’njajtën rrethanë, por në katër periudha të ndryshme historike.  

I- Jena n’fillimet e shekullit t’kaluem.   Shtimi i popullatës shtoi edhe rasat e krimeve.   Urtíja e prîsave dote m’e ndalue përhapjen e krimit.   Pra, n’mungesë t’autoritetit shtetnuer u meremetue Kanuni e prej § 899 u kalue në §900.   Qëllimi :  aj qi dote m’e krye nji vepër krimi t’ia vête mirë gishtin tâmthit t’krés para se me veprue.   Pra Kanuni e zgjanoi rrethin e veprimit hakmarrës posaçe m’e parandalue krimin.

II- Vijmë n’mjedisin e shekullit t’kaluem, n’kohë të nji shteti qi vepron i pshtetun në të tâna institucionet ligjore.   Largimi jashtë shtetit, simbas ligjit diktaturës komuniste, u quete krim.   M’e parandalue kët krim, familjet si edhe soj e sorollopi i t’arratisunit jashtë shtetit merrshin edhe i internojshin.   

III- Kalojmë tash në fillimin e shekullit XXI.   Dy probleme t’shëmtueta filluen m’e plazmue ftyrën e shqyptarit në Europ’edhe në botë :  trafiku i drogës edhe i prostitucionit.   Shteti ekzistote si edhe të tâna institucionet ligjore, por e keqja ishte se shtetin e pshtolli n’tentakulat e tija tetkâmshi i korrupsjonit, nepër deje t’cillit rridhte párja n’xhepat e drejtuesve t’vêndit.   Pra u ngërthyen s’bashkut fukaralleku me pasunimin e shpejtë.   Shka kje rezultati ?  Filluen krimet qi keqdashsit e doemos edhe injorantat rreth Kanunit, filluen m’i quejtë veprime kanunore.

IV- Mos t’a zgjasim edhe vijmë n’vjetin 2006.   T’i lâmë m’njên’ ânë propagandat politike.  Kundrojmë për shka flasin faktet.   Megjithse zbatimi drejtsísë âsht halá me duer t’lidhuna, por fakt âsht se shteti ka fillue me veprue e me veprue rreptë :   përgjatë gjashtë muejve janë vûe n’pranga pjesa mâ e madhe e bosave t’krimit t’cillt për tet vjete u majne e bashkë me ta edhe ata qi drejtsínë duhej t’a kishin zbatue !    

Si e mendoj un t’gjykuemt’ e ktyne rasave :

Rasa e I-rë :  Në shoqninë pa autoritet shtetnuer meremetimi i § 899 çoi në parandalimin e njimendët të krimit me zbatimin e § 900 .

Rasa e II-të :  Shteti i diktaturës, me nji drejtsí të egër e vepruese n’kulm t’sajin tue vra n’kufî ke muejte me vra n’tentativë arratisje, i pazoti m’i kapë të tânë ata qi tentojshin arratín, filloi e veproi si shtet ligjuer por pa autoritet ligjuer, t’cillin e ushtrote diktati.   Pa e gjykue n’se arratisja ishte krim apo jo, shteti i diktaturës qëllimit i a mbërrîni.  

Rasa e III-të :  Korrupsjoni shtetnuer padyshim q’i paralizote veprimet e drejtsísë ku dashtë e padashtë, edhe kjo e fûndit, rá pré e korrupsjonit gjâ e cilla krijoi kushtet qi Shqypnija të transformohej në nji shtet ligjuer pa autoritet shtetnuer edhe kaotik sa i tokon zbatimit ligjeve.

Rasa e IV-të :  Janë vetë rezultatet në luftën kundra krimit qi flasin për nji forcim sa vjen e mâ efektiv të autoritetit shtetnuer.  

E tash kërkoj lêje qi mbasi u pshteta n’arsyetimet e mija në qindat e shqyptarve qi me mêndet e tyne t’prehta i hartuene edhe i formuluene e mandej i nderuemi At Shtjefën Gjeçovi edhe i përmlodhi,  të tâna materialet q’e përbâjnë Kanunin e Maleve, t’i referohem edhe un nji autori t’huej, por vetëm njênit, Kazuhiko Yamamoto, profesor i universitetit Kyushu, qi s’fûndit e ka nderue kombin t’onë me studimin e tij t’botuem me titullin “Struktura etike e Kanunit dhe nënkuptimet e saj kulturore” (vepër kjo e përkthyeme në shqyp prej dr.Selahedin Velajt).   

Simas profesorit japonez Yamamoto kodi i jonë ligjuer, Kanuni i Maleve, shifet se âsht bashkëkohës i kodeve të Greqisë lashtë kohë në t’cillën kta kode përbâjshin nji bashksí vyemjesh qi funksjonojshin në mungesë të auktoritetit shtetnuer.   Kta kode i ndalojshin konfliktet si edhe përshkallzimin e tyne tue e ndalue kaosin në shoqnín’e asaj kohe.   Kjo analiz’ e bâme prej prof.Yamamotos Kanunit t’onë nuk ka se si me kên’e rastësishme.   Profesori  âsht i edukuem me Kodin e s'Drejtës Japoneze të 604-ës mbas Krishtit i cilli, i përmbledhun në 17 artikuj, thotë shprehimisht se  Paqa edhe harmonija duhet të respektohen sepse janë shum me rândësí për marrëdhânjet n’mjedis grupeve shoqnore e me at kod u kërkote me i parandalue konfliktet, kurse sistemi perëndimuer kërkon m’i zgidhë ata mbasi ndollin.   

E ftoj pra  auditorin m’i kushtue përqendrim përfundimeve t’xjerruna prej profesorit Yamamoto se s’parit, pozicionimin etik si edhe moral n’Kanunin t’onë të Maleve aj e shef nji e t’padámë me normat q’e përshkojnë Iliadën e famshme të mitologjísë greke.    Pra Kanunin, n’pikpamje moshe, aj e shtynë me bindje të temelta shkencore n’lashtësí parahistorike.   M’ânë tjetër profesori Yamamoto e shef Kanunin edhe si nji dishmí të autoktonísë shqyptarve n’trojet e tyne ballkanike, ne mos tjetër s’pakut, bashkëkohës me grekt’e lashtë !

Për pa dashtë tashmâ me u zgjatë n’tjerrje paragrafesh e nyjesh të Kanunit lidhun me kreun e XXII-të qi trajton me hollsí at temë aq t’përfolun qi âsht Vrasa, nuk mundem me i u shmângë pa i a dhânë në dorë lexuesve të ksaj analize edhe kriterin bazë në t’cillin âsht pshtetë drejtpeshimi i Kanunit të Maleve.   E kam pasë ndigjue prej gojës Kapidan Gjon Markagjonit, n’diskutime të tijtë rreth Kanunit, e m’a ka përsritë sakt mbas 60 vjetesh në 2002-shin edhe Kapidan Ndue Gjomarku kët kriter drejtsíje madhore në njênin prej tokimesh t’mijat me tê në New York.   Për mos m’u zgjatë po citoj tre paragrafë autentikë e mandej shkurtimisht disa kalime paragrafësh tjerë :

§ 1126.  Dera e Gjomarkut âsht temeli i Kanûs.

§ 1131.  Përtej ksaj Dere s’ka vazhdim çashtjesh.

§ 1134.  Në ç’do gjygj a pleqní ka tagrin e fjalës së kpútme.

Kta paragrafë duket se i napin Derës Gjomarkut fuqí t’pakufizueme, apo jo ?   

E për me i u shmângë bash njatij fakti, vazhdojnë edhe disa pika si p.sh. :

*Gjomarku nuk shkon kurr për plak. *Pleq janë krenët të trashiguem djalë mbas djali.  *Gjomarku nuk u përzihet n’Kanû krenve, vetëm kur e shef se krenët e kapërcejnë kufinin e drejtsísë.  *Po s’rane pleqt n’ujdí, shkojnë te Gjomarku me u gjykue.  *Po s’e pranuene gjygjin e pleqve, palët e ngatrrueme shkojnë te Gjomarku por s’bashkut me pleqt. Po nuk kje i drejtë gjygji i pleqve, atbotë vendosë Gjomarku.  *Me ra krenët n’kundërshtim me Gjomarkun, ky ka tagër m’e mbledhë popullin burrë për shpí e mandej vêndimit të popullit Gjomarku i rrin !   

Ksisoji a ka gjâ mâ t’bukur se për m’e bâ drejtsínë tamam të pshtetun n’kriterin e drejtsísë popullore, e pra ku Zâni i Popullit âsht Zâni i Zotit, (pa as mâ t’voglin ndryshim prej s’Drejtës Romake e cilla thote Vox Populi vox Dei  e kjo e fundit dihet se âsht bâmun edhe gur temeli i drejtsísë moderne), megjithse n’Kanun auktoriteti i Derës Gjomarkut duket i pathyeshëm, edhe ajo Der’e Madhe e ulë kryet edhe i bindet vullnetit suprem populluer !   

E me qi jena bash te kreu Vrasa, qe edhe nji shêj barazije tjetër madhuer :

*Gjaku i Gjomarkut baraz me ç’do gjak.  Shpirt për shpirt, se dukën e ka falë Zoti !

Para se t’a mbylli kët analizë të kreut mâ t’sulmuem t’Kanunit Maleve prej studjuesish apo edhe artistësh t’cillt kush për konformizëm e kush prej padíje, (por i indoktrinuem), e hodhne vallen simas vázës zyrtare të diktaturës, due me vûe n’dukje se përkrah kreut Vrasa, un kishjem n’mênd m’e trajtue edhe pozicionimin e Kanunit karshi fêmnës e cilla mbas vajzníjet ishte s’parit bashkshorte, mândej nân’e s’fûndit edhe gjyshe e fmijve t’konakut.   Kah trajtimi i kreut Vrasa m’kërkoi mâ shum kohë se sa e mêndojshem, nuk jam kah vazhdoj mâ me problemin e fêmnës n’Kanun, por n’kët drejtim due m’e prûe nji kujtim t’êmin i cilli flet për nji problem skâjshmnisht serioz.  

E mbaj mênd si t’ish dje kur Kapidan Mark Gjomarku, n’bised’e sipër i pat thânë nji herë Patër Anton Harapit, se përgjatë atyne pêsë vjeteve prej vrasjes Atë Sh.Gjeçovit e deri n’botim të Kanunit, Kleri Françeskan ka pasë vûe dorë n’Kanun.   Patër Antoni i kje gjegjë pozitivisht e me arsyetimin se ishte rregullue e meremetue ndonji gjâ e cilla duhej bâ patjetër si fjalavjen problemi i prishjes kunorës.   Ky fakt m’ka pasë mbetë n’mênden t’ême por ... i pa krye.   Mbas mbi nji gjysë shekulli, kah e pves Kapidan Ndue Gjomarkun, ky jo vetëm q’e pranoi se ish vûe dorë n’Kanun, por edhe m’a spjegoi psehin.  Arsyja e mosvirgjinísë, simbas Kanunit, i a nepte të drejtën dhândrit, t’nesërmen e martesës, m’e kthye nusen n’gjiní e dera e saj e babës nuk kish asnji hak me marrë n’dhândër.   Mirpo klerit katolik i hapte nji problem tejet madhuer se duhej prishë kunora e prishja e saj bâhej vetëm me lêje të Papës n’Vatikan.  Ksisoji kleri e hoqi prej Kanunit at paragraf, i cilli Kishës i hapte problem të madh, kurse palës me besim musliman nuk i a lejote zyrtarizimin e njaj veprimi i cilli n’vazhdim krijote nderlikime jo të vogla.   Pra edhe me kët kategorí besimi ky veprim ish i drejtë.

E xûna n’goje kët moment, i cilli ka lidhje me etikën e problemit të trajtimit fêmnës n’Kanun, sa me ju a bâ me dije lexuesve se nji herë tjetër, me vullnesë të Zotit, kam m’e trajtue edhe kët kapitull aq t’përfolun të Kanunit e ndoshta e trajtoj edhe nyjen e 112-të edhe 113-të të kreut XXV-të, (Vjedhníja e Grabíja) me pae se si kish m’i gjykue Kanuni i hershëm veprimet e sodit të disa drejtuesve të shtetit t’onë !  


Mërgim Korça

----------

